# Organization



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow! This has been a crazy couple of months. I've re-slipped the disc I slipped before & have had to rely on friends for all the heavy lifting. Cleaned out the junk room to move the drafting table out of the woodshed. Relocated car parts & shelving from the garage to the woodshed. Now the cherry picker, welders & air compressor are out of the way & the table that I got in an auction has a space in the garage! This table has a steel top & 2 months of the worst rainy season in recent history rusted it up.  What did I do today? Well, after grinding the rust off, I built a tool holder shelf for it.


----------



## hman (Jun 30, 2021)

Great to hear that you're still able to get things done.  Best wishes for a successful recovery.  Entirely too many people I know or communicate with have back issues.  The tabletop cleaned up nicely!


----------

